# Newb just got Specialized Allez Epic Frame



## sn0rky (Mar 1, 2011)

Hello All, 
I'm relatively new to this and just found an awesome deal on a Specialized Allez Epic frame with some parts.

There are a couple scratches here and there, but overall its in pretty good condition.
Could anybody point me in the right direction to where i can learn more about rebuilding this? Perhaps what wheel size would fit and cassette I should get. I realize I am bit over my head on this, but am rather confident I can pull this off.

Thanks!!!


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

whoa ..... I hope you got a screaming deal on that. The frame could be nearly 20 yrs old, and a look at the stem and general condition tells you it took some rough use along the way. The seller was kind enough to put new bar tape on, though!

You'll be well served to have someone with experience give the bike a thorough once-over and determine what bits and pieces can be cleaned up, serviced and used again, so you can get an idea about what kind of parts you'll need to start looking for.

Those lugged carbon tubesets developed a bit of a reputation years ago of coming apart when the tubes separated from the lugs. I'd say step #1 for you is to establish (with some experienced help, again) that the frame integrity will allow you to proceed with the build. Good luck!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

My guess (and it is just that) is that it's an early '90's Epic. The link below will give you some idea of what was OEM's on the bike, but since there were (I think) 4-5 models you can check the components on the bike and match them to bikepedia's models. This, of course, assumes the parts haven't been swapped out over the years, but some are probably still original.

http://bikepedia.com/QuickBike/BikeSpecs.aspx?Year=1993&Brand=Specialized&Model=Epic&Type=bike

While I agree that bonded frames suffered some rate of failure a few years back and it's never a bad idea to get an experienced opinion on the frames integrity, if you carefully examine it and see no evidence of loose junctions, it's likely the frame is worthy of a build. 

No doubt you have some work ahead of you, but IMO there's potential here.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

My guess is that is not any newer then 1991. Those 105 downtube shifters actually look circa 1989. Unfortunately, these frames go further back than Bikepedia does. If you read the features on the 1993 model, it has STI shifters; yours does not. Shimano 105 went STI in 1992. Since this is the earlier model, and those were the models that were prone to failure, I have to agree with JustTooBig on this one. Get it checked out before you build this one up.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

by 'awesome deal,' hope you mean FREE.

I have a slightly newer version of that bike w/ 8-spd DA STI and it's in almost perfect condition. tried to sell it last year and there was no interest at $500 and only one looker (no sale) at a reduced price. I'll be keeping it now.

I'm not overly concerned about the tubing coming apart on my bike, but yours looks like it may have been abused. everything in the photos implies that it received zero love from its previous owner. 

not sure I'd put much money into fixing it...but, that's your call.


----------

